# Pocket pen



## CaptG (Apr 7, 2009)

About a month ago Ben (BLLEHMAN) posted a mini pen made from a spent cartridge.  I thought it was pretty neat so I started working on an easy way to do these.  And I got it.  $4.00 to $5.00 in parts and in fifteen minutes I can have TWO pens done complete.  I am selling these for $15.00 each and they are moving pretty good.  I am blessed with a large hunting population here in Michigan.  I call them pocket pens because they fit in a front jean pocket about like a small pocket knife.  The ink cartridge moves by twisting the nib.  I have talked with Ben since I got the idea from him and he has no problems with me doing a tutorial on making these.  I have never done a tutorial here, so if there is enough interest and a slight bit of help on how and where to file it, I will do one.  Comments please.


----------



## ngeb528 (Apr 7, 2009)

Very cool idea and it will hold up well in a pocket.  I like the idea a lot.


----------



## Rjones (Apr 7, 2009)

*pocket pen tutorial*

I would like to see one on how they are made.


----------



## markgum (Apr 8, 2009)

I too would like to see a tutorial.  A friend recently gave me a few boxes of spent 308s and I need to do something with them...


----------



## USAFVET98 (Apr 8, 2009)

+1
I would like to see how there made as well. If you dont do the tutorial, could you pm or email me the instructions? 
Thanks
  Brian


----------



## JohnU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very impressive.  I have a few friends that would love one.  Also interested in some instruction.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Apr 8, 2009)

Gary, They look great. If I can help just let me know.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 8, 2009)

Great concept Gary, hunters will love them for sure!


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 8, 2009)

They look great Gary, and I"m always ready to learn something new.


----------



## moyehow (Apr 8, 2009)

love to see a tut.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Apr 8, 2009)

Not a pen to carry on an airplane, I also would love to see a tutorial, we have few hunters here in Maine too.............


----------



## RichB (Apr 8, 2009)

This is a great idea please do it.  I have some spent cartridges and this would be a good way to use them.  Thanks


----------



## MDWine (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, we need a tutorial!  Nice Job!


----------



## george (Apr 8, 2009)

So cool pens; congrats !!!


----------



## Seer (Apr 8, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for?
http://www.woodworkforums.com/video/270BulPenTutl.pdf


----------



## lsldh (Apr 8, 2009)

*Pocket Pens*

Very nice work.  I would also be interested in learning how to make that kind of pen.  Thank you for your input.  Keep turning.


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Apr 8, 2009)

Seer said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> http://www.woodworkforums.com/video/270BulPenTutl.pdf



Not quite. That tutorial is for a full size pen whereas the pens here are just the cartridge and are not drilled through the back.


----------



## titan2 (Apr 8, 2009)

USAFVET98 said:


> +1
> I would like to see how there made as well. If you dont do the tutorial, could you pm or email me the instructions?
> Thanks
> Brian


 

Gary,

Pretty neat!  Would also like some instructions if you don't do a tutorial.  What caliber casing are you using?

THANKS,

Barney


----------



## bitshird (Apr 8, 2009)

Gary go for it, I'd love to see it


----------



## jackrichington (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes please


----------



## CaptG (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, just got back from getting the charter boat ready to go in the water tomorrow and saw all the positive response.  I have started taking pictures of the steps and will start writing.  I use a teachers pen kit and buy an extra black mini refill for the second pen.  The extra refill and an 8mm pencil tube that I get in a 6 pack of 10 inch tubes from PSI are all the parts I use.  Other than the cartridge of course.  I use 30 cal. ,.308 is a bit short, but if you clip off 1/4 inch of the refill it will work.  30-06 and the belted magnums work well.  The local gun/reloading supply house traded me 300 used 30cal brass, mostly belted mags, for one of the pens.  I am off to start writing,  thanks.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Apr 8, 2009)

I would love to see a tutorial.  I bought three 50 cal shells and have been formulating on how to make the pens.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 8, 2009)

Gary, great idea.  I would like to see a tutorial.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 8, 2009)

Stick Rounder said:


> I would love to see a tutorial.  I bought three 50 cal shells and have been formulating on how to make the pens.  Thanks in advance.



Hi Doug, These "pocket pens" using the teachers pen kit works with .30 cal. cartridges.  That .50 might be a bit big for a pocket pen, lol. There is an excellent article in the library by Paul Sherman (pssherman) on how to make a pen out of a .50 cal. case.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Apr 8, 2009)

Look forward to seeing when you are finished, as well.


----------



## anapolis7 (Apr 8, 2009)

I want one of these just to go through security at the airport.  My dad would get a kick out of one of these.  He used to have a bullet as a keychain, but that was before TSA.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 9, 2009)

Gary - very clever - a tutorial would be great.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Apr 9, 2009)

Made one tonight out of a 308 casing. Had to shorten the ink refill a bit, but since I will be keeping it, I dont mind 

Thanks Gary for the info on how to make them


----------



## CaptG (Apr 9, 2009)

Tutorial is done, just waiting for some answers on posting it.  I just want to make sure all is good first.


----------



## titan2 (Apr 10, 2009)

CaptG said:


> Tutorial is done, just waiting for some answers on posting it. I just want to make sure all is good first.


 
_Looking forward to seeing your work and trying it out myself!!!_
 
_Barney_


----------



## CaptG (Apr 12, 2009)

OK, the tutorial is posted.  Go to IAP management team forum and look under library manager.  If I missed anything let me know.  This is my first tutorial.


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 13, 2009)

Gary,  I just downloaded your tutorial, I've been checking for it every day.  Now I wish I would have ordered the kits when I first saw your post and I could go down and build one.  Thanks for doing this, it looks like you did an excellent job!


----------

